# pear tree browning leaves



## pearproblem (Aug 3, 2001)

I have a couple of miniture pear trees in my yard, and one developed a browning of the leaves on top about a month ago and now extends half way down it's length. At close inspection I can see bleeding from tiny holes in the trunk. Any ideas what this could be. I have seen tiny black ants walking around on it but I didn't think ants would cause this damage. 
P.S. We have had plenty of rain this summer so I'm sure they're getting plenty of water.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Aug 3, 2001)

Pear get borers, sapsuckers like them too. Are the holes in a row going across?

Pears get fireblight too, are the tips of the brown branches hooking?

http://www.cahe.nmsu.edu/pubs/_a/A-230.html


----------



## pearproblem (Aug 3, 2001)

Mr. Sanborn

Thank you for replying. I don't have the Sherdshook and the leaves are not turning black, so that probably rules out Fireblite. The insect borings are not in a row pattern, mostly random about midway up the trunk. And I can only see a few. You can see the wood-dust pile created by the insect, the pile created is about the size of a paper match head. And there is staining from sap bleeding but there is no sticky sap just the stain.
Maybe I should cut all of the browning growth away?
Thanks Again


----------



## John Paul McMillin (Aug 7, 2001)

does sound like borers , i havent had any im my pears . when i do get borers i use Astro at 1 to 3 quarts per 100 gal water , but you need to treat when the adults are flying around and looking for a place to set the eggs. I dont know if lindane is still being used or not. john


----------



## pearproblem (Aug 7, 2001)

*pearproblem*

Thank for your reply

After further inspection I've noticed that some of the new growth on the limbs are turning black. Could this be Fireblite? They are not hooking back though.


----------



## John Paul McMillin (Aug 8, 2001)

pears can get fireblight , but the main concern to me is the borers. you can prune out the fireblight , just cut back to a lateral limb about a foot below the blighted twig and disinfect your shears between each cut. but you need to control the borers or you could loose the tree. john


----------

